# Bands & PIKE



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Friday's duck hunt was a giant + - a band from a green wing n green head - we are far east of Miss flyway - do get some Canada bands - but ducks are a treasure !


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Just as long as you don't join in the chorus REM my good man, as you don't wish to frighten away Pike's ducks........... 

Pics or it didn't happen...............


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Only one band on our hunts this whole year. I believe it was on a cinnamon teal. I'm not the one that shot it.
While picking up decoys yesterday, June found a nutria rat. She was pretty happy with her prize when she brought it over to me. Those things are ugly.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Tex did the nutria have a band LOL - just got back from the pond - 2 green heads - liVe & learn - 25deg - gloves on when loading the 381 berreta - put a shell in backwards - will never happen again ( hope so ) - 50 + years of hunting & I STIHL need 2 learn !


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

Savannah killed 3 nutria last year. They were the smaller ones; I wasn't willing to let her tangle with any of the big boys until she learned some skills. In addition to being ugly, those things are mean.


----------



## dmak (Jul 25, 2012)

Though the nutria are very mean and ugly, they taste very good. If you haven't tried it, you should. I was pleasantly impressed


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

R said:


> Tex did the nutria have a band LOL - just got back from the pond - 2 green heads - liVe & learn - 25deg - gloves on when loading the 381 berreta - put a shell in backwards - will never happen again ( hope so ) - 50 + years of hunting & I STIHL need 2 learn !


I never realized that was even possible. 
Even old hunters can make mistakes.
I switch out guns mid way through a hunt one time. Shooting dove with a 20G and decided to change to a 12G, and let a younger hunter use my 20. I didn't check my vest as good as I should have. Popped a 20g shell into my 12g shotgun. I noticed what I did right away so no harm was done, but after 37 years of hunting I sure felt small.

As for nutria, Ive never thought of eating one.


----------



## dmak (Jul 25, 2012)

Next time you are able to get a possum sized nutria, take it, clean it and cook it. You'll be surprised


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Tex I 2 thought it was impossible - happened in my 391 Beretta auto - definitely impossible in a S/S O/U or single barrel I HOPE - LOL


----------

